# Re: Stocking these mixed species



## Weston-fishguy (Oct 22, 2018)

Hello all, I am hoping somebody can help me with what I believe is a pretty complex stocking question... so I am moving soon and attempting to figure out stocking for some fish I like very much... tell me what can all go together and what I would need another tank for whatever I need species only or multiple mixed aquariums and which species go in which... the species I am intrested in are ruby green cichlids, zebra obliquidens, all red kyogas, and lastly fire red uganda. Thank you for the help! if I need to add any more info let me know I'm new here, im hoping i am in the Victorian section as advised by another member haha


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hello I would avoid keeping close colored species together in a sex mixed tank, you may keep them in a only males tank and keep the females together .


----------



## Weston-fishguy (Oct 22, 2018)

So each species have species only tanks and only males in those tanks?


----------



## Weston-fishguy (Oct 22, 2018)

Or would I do a mixed species tank but males only?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi A mixed tank with males only to avoid undesired cross spawn, or yu may house together zebra cichlid with ruby green or red fire or all red kyoga but avoid to mix all red kyoga and ruby green or red fire...in that configuration, yuu may house males and females


----------

